# 2 egg yolks a day?



## bigsahm21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Any issue with eating 2 egg yolks a day?

I know their high in cholesterol but I read more and more now that high cholesterol is due to high saturated fat and trans fat consumption much moreso than high cholesterol consumption.

So if I eat 1 egg + 4 whites two times a day, is that okay?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

I see zero problem with two yolks per day.


----------



## Built (Aug 21, 2008)

I see zero problems with six yolks a day. That's what hubby eats and he's over forty, and healthy.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2008)

2 yolks a day is a-ok. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. Just an ignorant stigma slapped on eggs.

I eat two whole eggs with my breakfast every morning ( along with other things ).


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 21, 2008)

The only thing that concerns me about eggs these days would be hormones....they feed chickens some horrendous stuff, y'know. So I opt for hormone-free eggs.

just my .02


----------



## Perdido (Aug 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> Just an ignorant stigma slapped on eggs.



They must have done testing on a whole bunch of people predisposed genetically to have high cholesterol to come up with the egg yokes are bad for you stuff. Two a day is a minimum for me and I get tested regularly with results showing no problems at all.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2008)

2 a day is fine.  Dietary cholesterol has little effects to blood cholesterol levels unless you are predisposed to high cholesterol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> The only thing that concerns me about eggs these days would be hormones....they feed chickens some horrendous stuff, y'know. So I opt for hormone-free eggs.
> 
> just my .02



I did that all of last year but money's going to be much tighter this year.

Is it really _that_ beneficial to your body to spend the $4 dollars per 12 when you could get a normal dozen for half the price?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 21, 2008)

There's not a huge price difference here...$.60 or so per dozen maybe. Plus, I could buy HF eggs in bulk from my food purveyor, but I don't think I could eat that many myself in a week.

My wife used to work for a major poultry producer. Chicken feed contains antibiotics, arsenic ,feathermeal, etc.....and we wonder why many people's immune systems are whacked.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2008)

I was buying Organic hormone-free eggs and they were just about double the price of normal eggs.  I'll have to search for non-organic hormone-free eggs when I start to shoppity shop shop again..


----------



## mpmurph29 (Aug 22, 2008)

the only problem with yolks is the risk of salmonella poisoning


----------



## Built (Aug 22, 2008)

Not if you cook them!


----------



## mpmurph29 (Aug 23, 2008)

Built said:


> Not if you cook them!



but whenever you cook food, it tends to kill away the enzymes and other good properties

so if you cook it, you might not get as much protein intake


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2008)

mpmurph29 said:


> but whenever you cook food, it tends to kill away the enzymes and other good properties
> 
> so if you cook it, you might not get as much protein intake



Wrong. When you cook them you increase the bioavailability of protein because eggs uncooked are harder for the human GI to digest.

It's the other way around. 

Also, your body produces its own enzymes from proteins.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 23, 2008)

I eat 4 a day and I'm fine.

I would say to try and get Omega 3 fortified eggs for the whole eggs and use normal eggs for egg whites.  I look at it as getting some more easy O3 into my diet by doing that.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Aug 23, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> Any issue with eating 2 egg yolks a day?


Nope. See *Effect of dietary egg on human serum cholesterol and triglycerides*

Regarding the absorption of raw vs cooked egg protein, see *Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques* and *Amount and fate of egg protein escaping assimilation in the small intestine of humans*


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, long time no see Nige...


----------



## hossjob (Aug 23, 2008)

I believe it woudl be beneficial.  Even at teh initial stages of a diet.  Cholesterol is ESSENTIAL for testosterone production and aids muscle growth.

If you are contest prepping, as you go youmay want to cut down to 1 yolk with a low or non carb meal 10 weeks out then cut that out 6 weeks out, but off season or on a diet that is not for contest preparation, I see NO PROBLEM!  In fact I'd recommend it.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 23, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> Any issue with eating 2 egg yolks a day?
> 
> I know their high in cholesterol but I read more and more now that high cholesterol is due to high saturated fat and trans fat consumption much moreso than high cholesterol consumption.
> 
> So if I eat 1 egg + 4 whites two times a day, is that okay?



That should be just fine.

The only time I would worry about that is if you are already in the late stages of atherosclerotic heart disease, or if you had very high blood pressure.


----------



## jimmachak.com (Aug 25, 2008)

*Whole Eggs*

No I have never seen a problem with consuming up to 6 or even double that eggs a day, but that is because implementing that into a diet plan changes other aspects of cholesterol in the plan, so it all has to balance out in the end. But really whole eggs are not the enemy at all and I have never had a client or heard of bad cholesterol from any competitor who has had labs drawn both during and after offseason and precontest diets.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nigeepoo said:


> Nope. See *Effect of dietary egg on human serum cholesterol and triglycerides*
> 
> Regarding the absorption of raw vs cooked egg protein, see *Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques* and *Amount and fate of egg protein escaping assimilation in the small intestine of humans*



Jesus you pop up at such random times.  Stick around dude, I need to absorb more of your knowledge, k tks.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still having major problems so I don't post much these days.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear that - good luck with whatever it is.


----------



## xfile384 (Aug 26, 2008)

I know people are going to disagree with me, but it is what it is. 

If your just concerned about whether or not having 2 egg yolks a day is going to hurt your health, i would say no...

But, if your trying to lose weight, or lift. I would say just have the egg whites. Egg yolks are really high in fat and Cholesterol...56% of 1 egg is calories from FAT and they already have 5 grams of fat...Nothing good about the yolk at all. 

I say stay away from the yolk and just have the whites. I don't even really like the yolk. You don't have to spend any extra money, just take the yolk out when you make the eggs...

If you want more taste, use tabasco sauce. It's great with egg whites...


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not unhealthy fat though...in fact it's the opposite.  Plus, fat is a vital nutrient...you need plenty of fats throughout the day.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Sorry to hear that - good luck with whatever it is.



Yes what he said. Those are some great articles in your blog.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Aug 26, 2008)

For the last 4-6 months I have been eating 2-3 whole eggs every morning (roughly) and I recently had a physical and my cholesterol is better than average. so egg it up!


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 27, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> The only thing that concerns me about eggs these days would be hormones....they feed chickens some horrendous stuff, y'know. So I opt for hormone-free eggs.
> 
> just my .02



There are no detectable hormone residues in regular eggs.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 27, 2008)

mpmurph29 said:


> but whenever you cook food, it tends to kill away the enzymes and other good properties
> 
> so if you cook it, you might not get as much protein intake





What?


----------



## rassivo (Sep 4, 2008)

it ok becoz yolks are a major source of vitamins and minerals. They contain all of the egg's fat and cholesterol, and almost half of the protein.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 4, 2008)

rassivo said:


> it ok becoz yolks are a major source of vitamins and minerals. They contain all of the egg's fat and cholesterol, and almost half of the protein.



Whew!  Glad we cleared that up.....*cracks an egg*


----------

